

Korean Government reviews censoring Steam (in Korean) - bane
http://www.gamemeca.com/news/view.php?gid=464096

======
ewzimm
_Current foreign illegal pornography and gambling sites provide content only
if that use is impossible. However, due to the amendment of this Act 'and do
not pass the hearing domestic content "is to get into regulated, the purchase
of non-domestic sites to sell goods is likely to approach itself is blocked._

As the article clearly states, "many gamers are used to be domestic." The
foreign illegal pornography and gambling sites (hereinafter fipags) clearly
pose an imminent and incontrovertible threat to all citizens who are used to
be domestic PC platform. What of fipags with PC bang?

------
beloch
If Valve wants to fight this, all they have to do is talk Blizzard into making
the next Starcraft expansion a Steam exclusive in Korea.

~~~
Drexl
The humor isn't beyond me, but this will never happen. Blizzard is too big to
be on Steam. They have no reason to profit share with anyone.

------
lukejduncan
I think OP meant "censor". Translated site here:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gamemeca.com%2Fnews%2Fview.php%3Fgid%3D464096&act=url)

~~~
bane
Correct, fixed!

------
kyrra
I don't see this as all that important. South Korea has some fairly strict
rules on gaming within the country. I believe to get a game account (like a
Steam account, or a WoW account), the company must get the users government ID
information. Then they must impose fairly strict regulations on persons under
16 years old. I also believe it's difficult for non-Korean companies to
operate their games there due to other regulations. So most gaming companies
will outsource running games in Korea to companies like Nexon.

~~~
wnevets
> So most gaming companies will outsource running games in Korea to companies
> like Nexon.

it what valve did with dota 2

------
dickfurnace
Active x is one of the biggest hurdles facing Korean internet gamers. And IE
is usually only version 6 on most computers at PC bangs. We need an active
forum on this issue at our discussion site
[http://idiotsofkorea.proboards.com/](http://idiotsofkorea.proboards.com/)
because a number of our members are game afficionados. Although I am a site
moderator, I am not enough of an expert to help them. Anyone here want to lead
the discussion?

~~~
notastartup
thats such an awesome forum, i've signed up.

------
notastartup
Ultimately this is the naive exuberance of some naive South Korean politicians
who have no inherent understanding of technology and law and that the rest of
the world must follow it's own outdated system.

Korean gamers are required to enter their social insurance number everytime
they register for any site which only works with Internet Explorer with
groundbreakingly secure ActiveX technology and that no criminals would dare
try to harvest and mine and steal information.

